
LinkedIn for Gmail - smcgraw
https://business.linkedin.com/sales-solutions/blog/linkedin-sales-navigator/2017/11/sales-navigator-lite-for-gmail
======
fredthefish
This looks really interesting, for users in and out of sales. Getting LinkedIn
profiles inside a Gmail client is a no-brain integration.

